# The presentation of Polish Land Forces...



## v2 (Mar 11, 2006)

.....activity in crisis situation.
On Friday, 3rd March on the territory of Romuald Traugutt 1. Road-Bridge Regiment in Deblin a presentation of the Land Forces activity in crisis situations took place. During the show the possibilities of engineering forces were presented, among other things reconnaissance teams, air rescue teams (using helicopter to rescue people from ice float) and engineering teams (blowing up ice jams).


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2006)

So where the hell are the pics of things blowing up???

Damn, gyped again!


----------



## v2 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2006)

Speaking of Polish Military. I Air Assaulted some Polish troops about a week ago in my Blackhawk. We actually flew 110 of them because had to make 2 turns with our 5 ships.


----------

